# Tinkers Creek



## fishinpete (Feb 3, 2006)

I am just curious, has anyone ever caught any steelhead or fished in tinkers creek. This was my first season going for steelhead, and I fared pretty well on the rocky and chagrin, but I would like to fish smaller water and I am trying to find an small unstocked creek. Thanks for any info.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

for a smaller unstocked water, give Paine creek a try, it's a tributary of the grandriver.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

i lived in twinnsburgh last year and was thinking the same thing.fished alot of it but ended up finding there is a gate of some sort where it joins the hoga.doesnt look like they could get up tinkers.but who knoes ive seen steelhead do some pretty amazing things.


----------



## Doc Reel Good (Feb 9, 2005)

Seek and yee shall find. Yes there are Steelhead in the Cuyahoga and Tinker's creek. Kicked a dead one out last spring while wading. Fish your way up from the river...


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

I caught a 30inch 12lber there last fall


----------

